

How to Be the Fastest Developer on Your Team, Part 2 - centro_techblog
http://techblog.centro.net/joshua-davison/how-to-be-the-fastest-developer-on-your-team-part-2/

======
PSeitz
Actually you should start several tasks at once, because there is almost
always something blocking one of your tasks (pending design decision,
dependencies to other code/coders).

~~~
d2xdy2
When I was a mechanic, this is how I differentiated myself from most of the
other techs; multi-tasking with a priority queue. Waiting for approval? Stick
that car outside and grab another. Parts wont be in til Tuesday? Stick it
outside and grab another. It wasn't uncommon to have 6-7 cars in my daily
queue in various states of repair and approval.

I haven't really run into this so much as a developer, though largely because
I don't really work in an environment where there's a dozen things going on at
once. At best, I'd say I can tackle managerial tasks or discovery processes
while waiting for various approvals or decisions.

------
mekael
<sarcasm> Be the only developer on your team </sarcasm>

------
virtuexru
all of this is just common sense imo

~~~
dspillett
Though I do find it surprising how common it is for people to lack (or ignore)
common sense, so sometimes it is worth re-stating.

And sometimes commonly held "common sense" that seems intuitively right is
actually wrong...

